# general 260



## franc (Jun 8, 2009)

I've come across one of these lathes and belt adjustment is confusing me. There seems to be an older belt up top that screams intermittently, torque is lost and the belts are a flapping. People have been playing inside, so i've looked it over and tightened up the necessary parts. It's like the drive belt is too long, but i don't see any improvement when i lower the motor on the shaft a touch. What size belts are recommended on this thing, and how do i strike a balance between the upper and lower belt? The old belt looks ok. Thanks y'all.


----------



## franc (Jun 8, 2009)

well now. it's fixed. thanks for reading.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad to hear. I was perplexed by your situation and was following the tread to see who could solve your problem. But I'm glad you got it.

(I'm suprised no one here knew)


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Just for the benefit of someone else in the future, what did you do to fix the problem?

John


----------



## franc (Jun 8, 2009)

*general 260 fix*

my first mistake was believing nobody had moved the idler shaft setting, as the manual claims it is factory set, and needn't be tampered with.

i did this because i couldn't see any tampering marks on this adjustment, the belt was original, and it was clear the motor mounting plate had been played with. later with a mirror i could see multiple attempts on the idler.

in the end i started from the top and worked down.

- belt in spindle pulley
- idler gear and front speed control lever on ten
- quick grip idler pulley together with belt riding outmost line
- adjust the idler gear again, gain maximum travel on gear


at this point, the speed handle gear would not dovetail with the "pizza crust gear", so i pressed them together with another quick grip.

- tighten idler adjustment

- adjust lower belt, both belts now at their maximum extension but not too tight

- remove quick grips
- turn speed dial down to 5
- test drive
- use

i hope this helps. it works a dream. apparently it has sat in this shop, inoperable for years.

i don't remember what my second mistake was


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

franc, Good troubleshooting! Sounds like you attacked it the right way. Glad you got it working. Now lets see some pics of your turnings! :thumbsup:

John


----------

